# Paradigm Mini Monitor price?  Any reason not to buy them?



## wnewport

I auditioned the Mini Monitor V.5 today, and I really enjoyed them. They sounded better than Klipsch RB61 and the Paradigm Atoms.

 My local shop quoted me $370 on them which is just below retail. I know I could probably get them to go lower, but I know which price I should ask for.

 Am I making a good decision? Everything I've read praises these speakers. They were significantly better than the Atoms V.5 and much cheaper than Focals.


----------



## Dimitris

I dont see why not. Go for it!


----------



## wnewport

The if Sonus Faber Cremona Auditors you are waiting for sound half as good as they look you are one lucky man.


----------



## Dimitris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wnewport* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The if Sonus Faber Cremona Auditors you are waiting for sound half as good as they look you are one lucky man._

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...225253&page=12

 They do sound good. They are a bit lean on the bass but I will try to make them better with some cable upgrades. If that doesnt work we will see.


----------



## gotchaforce

I could never live with the new paradigm monitors because the midrange driver to me looks like one big latex condom all lubed up and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For $370 i would get the focal 706s from audioadvisor, much more capable speaker imo.


----------



## wnewport

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could never live with the new paradigm monitors because *the midrange driver to me looks like one big latex condom* all lubed up and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For $370 i would get the focal 706s from audioadvisor, much more capable speaker imo._

 

For me, that is a plus. I don't want my speakers giving me STDs, or worse yet, getting me pregnant.

 I actually figured out that I should be able to get the TITANS, so yeah, the bar has been raised.


----------



## Prozakk

They are good little speakers. I had 2 pairs as surrounds (v.3) until I upgraded from receiver powered HT to seperate amps (then went to 2 pairs of Monitor 5 v.3's).


----------



## rsaavedra

I think Paradigm renamed the newest Monitor line in a rather confusing way with respect to their former lines:

 The new "Atom Monitor" replaces the former Atoms and Titans.

 The new "Mini Monitor" replaces the former Focus and Mini.

 The new "Titan Monitor" replaces the former Monitors 3 and 5. 







 Not only that, the "monitors" belong to the "Monitor Series", while the Atom and Titans belong(ed) to the "Performance Series". And the Performance Series is still listed on Paradigms website, including the former Atoms and Titans.

 Anyway, I think the new looks of the Monitor series is ok, but the photos suggest these Paradigms don't have grills anymore? That would be strange. Have they found the grills are really not acoustically transparent?



 PS. A specs comparison between the Performace Series Atoms and Titans vs. the new Atom Monitor shows some downsizing of freq. response, though the sensitivity was increased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Code:


```
[left]AtomTitanAtom Monitor Bass/Midrange5-1/2in6-1/2in5-1/2in Driver(s) Low Freq. Ext.55 Hz50 Hz50 Hz Frequency Response • On Axis±2dB (70–20k)±2dB (60–20k)±2dB (90–20k) • 30° Off Axis±2dB (70–16k)±2dB (60–16k)±2dB (90–15k) Sensitivity89dB/86dB89dB/86dB90dB/87dB Room/Anechoic Suitable Amp.15–80 watts15–100 watts15–80 watts Power Range Maximum Input50 watts60 watts50 watts Power[/left]
```


----------



## wnewport

Thanks for the info.

 The speakers do come with grills, regular black ones, I don't know why they are not shown on the website.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wnewport* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the info.

 The speakers do come with grills, regular black ones, I don't know why they are not shown on the website._

 

Not only they are not shown on the website pics, the speakers don't seem to have the little holes where you would insert the grills' legs.


----------



## Prozakk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not only they are not shown on the website pics, the speakers don't seem to have the little holes where you would insert the grills' legs._

 

You don't have to use pegs. Some use magnets (and some are even hidden). And since the Monitor Series are covered in vinyl instead of real wood veneer, the magnets wouldn't have to be very strong either.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prozakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You don't have to use pegs. Some use magnets (and some are even hidden)._

 

Ah good point, didn't think about that.


----------



## wnewport

Just to confirm, they are magnetic. I messed around with them in person while demoing them. It is kind of cool, but I prefer the pegs. Using the magnets requires one to adjust the grills slightly so they are not lopsided upon first putting them on. Once in place, they stay in place from my short experience with them.


----------



## MoxMonkey

i listened to them ages ago in comparison to the titans and the mini's where a hell of a lot better and well worth the extra money (i ended up with monitor 5's instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

